# Can you rent screenprint machinery?



## Mayday1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Doee anyone know if you can rent screen print machinery to print on t-shirts at home? If so, where from and which machine do you recommend?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope. Never heard of screenprinting equipment that you can rent at home.


----------



## Mayday1 (Oct 14, 2015)

What equipment would I need to do just that? And how much would I be looking at?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Mayday1 said:


> What equipment would I need to do just that? And how much would I be looking at?


You can lease equipment. 

There may also be local print shops that provide space. I thought about doing that in a local city that is very artsy with two big colleges within a couple miles. Just try to get groups who want to make their own stuff or start their own clothing lines. I would charge them a small per hour, per screen, and a very small per-shirt fee to cover costs.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Mayday1 (Oct 14, 2015)

When you say leasing do you mean renting in your home?


----------



## superapparel (Aug 8, 2015)

I would suggest you either make an investment on buying the equipment (which will help you for the long run) or outsource it. Better than leasing or renting (if that's a thing).


----------



## Mayday1 (Oct 14, 2015)

superapparel said:


> I would suggest you either make an investment on buying the equipment (which will help you for the long run) or outsource it. Better than leasing or renting (if that's a thing).


I only have a budget of 5000 USD. Do you know what equipment i'll need to produce the best quality for that price? Any links or anything?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Mayday1 said:


> Doee anyone know if you can rent screen print machinery to print on t-shirts at home? If so, where from and which machine do you recommend?



Just curious, what's your goal? For example, if it's to do a little screen printing to see if you like it, you might consider taking a class from a place like Ryonet.


----------



## Mayday1 (Oct 14, 2015)

basically just to print on shirts to avoid the high costs from suppliers.


----------



## diyjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

Mayday1 said:


> basically just to print on shirts to avoid the high costs from suppliers.


High cost from suppliers? You know what amazed me within weeks of working in this business? The same folks who will go to Target and drop 20 bucks on a t-shirt printed in a third world sweatshop will whine like stuck pigs because they can't get someone to make them custom shirts to their EXACT specifications for $3 a shirt.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Mayday1 said:


> basically just to print on shirts to avoid the high costs from suppliers.


Lol. The costs are higher than you like because we don't rent equipment. We spend a ****load of money on our stuff and years and years of practicing. Good luck printing for the first time on someone else's stuff and saving money. 

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

diyjunkie said:


> High cost from suppliers? You know what amazed me within weeks of working in this business? The same folks who will go to Target and drop 20 bucks on a t-shirt printed in a third world sweatshop will whine like stuck pigs because they can't get someone to make them custom shirts to their EXACT specifications for $3 a shirt.


This!!! ^^^^

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Mayday1 said:


> basically just to print on shirts to avoid the high costs from suppliers.


I suggest going to Ryonet and getting one of their starter packages. They're very affordable and should be fine for just doing occasional screen printing jobs on your own. Here's a link. starter and diy screen printing kits | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet


----------



## superapparel (Aug 8, 2015)

Mayday1 said:


> basically just to print on shirts to avoid the high costs from suppliers.


I think i have something that will help you out. Can we talk over this in PM?


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

To answer your question, Yes. I knew a lady once who leased her equipment. She was a home base business, she went out of business due to repo for not paying it on time i assume. I do not know the full details but i have seen it before. If you want to get started printing your own shirts, there is a very cheap alternative for one colors. It will possibly take a initial investment of less than $100 dollars and it will not be for mass production but it is possible. Leasing will not be the most inexpensive idea.You will run into printers who are competitive in pricing and you will find some who are more expensive than others. You have to take various factors into thought. Some businesses use high end products to achieve quality results. While others will use what they are able to afford on their budget and make it work for them. Some charge due to the years of practice to get where they are know, equals skills. If you want to try printing on your own the cheapest route you have to decide if you want to print water base or plastisol ink. You will need to purchase 1 screen already stretched. You will need your ink and emulsion sheets and transparency film. Create your design and place on usb. Take your transparency with design on usb to a place like kinkos, office depot or library to get design printed on transparency film. Or you can print at home if you already own a printer. Once film is printed expose your screen to your film under a light source. If you dont know what that is try youtubing diy exposure unit. A simple hologen light for 12 minutes at 32 inches should be good enough for the pink emulsion which is a fast drying emulsion. I believe it is qx-1. Read specifications on emulsion first as some independent companies make their own and emulsion comes in different colors for different reasons. Final you will need a squeegy. Tape off the edges of your screen so ink doesnt go through unwanted areas. And use 4 nickles to place on the four corners of where your screen will sit. Hold the screen in place right over your garment on the nickles and give one good stroke. You will need a heat gun to cure the ink. Keep the heat gun about 4 inches off the shirt move in circular motion very very quickly or you will burn or scorch the shirt and it will be no good. Be sure to keep the heat gun over the same area for about 30 seconds moving and moving it until you move to the next area of the ink. Ink cures at 350 for 30 seconds to be on the safe side. If waterbase ink is used, you will want a higher count mesh screen, lower durometer on squeegy and once printed you can hang to dry in the sun for about 3 days. To print flash print, flash with heat gun and place screen back over design right on print one pass print and you will have a shirt. Yes this method will work, it is NOT mass production method but will possibly save you money in the long run.


----------

